# Truck Accessories



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

If there were 3 accessories for your truck/suv that you couldn't live without, what would they be?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

1-Reverse sensor-I assume you have driven trucks with these, lets you back up just right and safety for kids, didn't realize how nice it was until I got a truck w/o one  
2-integrated garage door opener, no messing with the storage area or holding it down forever, plus I have my parent's garage coded on it, nice feature
3-Steering wheel controls of radio, A/C, etc. Didn't realize how nice they were until I got one. just my opinion, I assume you meant OEM stuff, if not let me know and I'll blow some other stuff in the air, power rear window, separate climate stations...


----------



## buggsz24 (Mar 18, 2008)

As a chevy owner my three must haves are: 

1.A tow chain 
2.A hook on the front of my truck for said chain 
3.A Novelty foam hand for flagging down help after mechanical breakdowns


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I was looking for OEM or aftermarket stuff. I love the rear backing sensors, but I like the camera even more. We use both of these a lot at my job, but I gotta say, it takes a while to learn to trust them. The steering wheel controls are a must for me now. 

Does anyone have a bed extender? You know, that cage type thing that folds over from the middle of the bed to the end of an open tailgate? Do you have to buy them from the dealer, or are there other companies that sell them aftermarket? How useful are they?

How about tie downs? What kind do you prefer? 

What other gadgets do you guys use?


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

1. Jake brake one of my favorite features in our dodge!

2. Window cover thingies: Sure that is not the technical term but nice to crack the windows during a storm and not get the inside of the truck wet. 

3. Power sliding rear window: Makes for a great big garbage can for your empty cans (the bed of the truck)


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

1. Lift kit & tires. 

2. Power programmer.

3. Aftermarket stereo.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

- Orang 76 ball on the antenna.

- 8 ball shifter knob.

- Brass testicles to hang off of the hitch.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> - Orang 76 ball on the antenna.
> 
> - 8 ball shifter knob.
> 
> - Brass testicles to hang off of the hitch.


Necked woman mud flaps go above the Unocal ball duh *\-\* but not necessarily ahead of the testicles...


----------



## Firstarrow (Sep 28, 2007)

I always thought those brass ones were for the trucks that weren't issued any from the mfg... :shock:


----------

